# Site General > Site Info >  My personal opinion as to something they should add to BP.net

## californiakingsnake

I think people should have the right to delete there posts. Anyone else agree or disagree? State your opinion as to why or why not.

----------


## DooLittle

I disagree.  You should always think whatever you are posting, thoroughly through  before you submit it.  At which point its out there for everyone to see.  If its something you would like to take back, maybe it shouldn't have been said in the first place. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Anatopism_ (07-09-2012),_C&H Exotic Morphs_ (07-10-2012),CCarr33 (07-30-2012),_Coleslaw007_ (07-09-2012),_heathers*bps_ (07-30-2012),_Mft62485_ (07-09-2012),Quantum Constrictors (07-09-2012),_Royal Hijinx_ (07-09-2012),_Slim_ (07-09-2012),Stewart_Reptiles (07-09-2012),_The Serpent Merchant_ (07-09-2012),_Trackstrong83_ (07-09-2012),_Vasiliki_ (07-30-2012),_youbeyouibei_ (07-10-2012)

----------


## Trackstrong83

> I disagree.  You should always think whatever you are posting, thoroughly through  before you submit it.  At which point its out there for everyone to see.  If its something you would like to take back, maybe it shouldn't have been said in the first place. 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


This

----------

DooLittle (07-09-2012)

----------


## fedele

I believe they should be allowed to delete if they want. It would tidy everything up a bit I'm sure.

----------

californiakingsnake (07-09-2012)

----------


## rlditmars

I understand why you have created this post. The rules of this forum were made available to you before you posted your first thread. They are the same rules that apply to everyone that posts here. Why should they be changed because one person is disatisfied with the result?

However, your original thread and this one does bring to the foreground a larger problem. People should think very carefully before putting anything out on the internet. Be it this forum, or facebook , etc. You should think of it like firing a gun. Once you pull the trigger, it is no longer in your control, as is any collateral damage that results. And that doesn't relieve you of the responsibility or consequences. 

Whether you delete a post or not it is too late to stop the ripple effect. Let this be a lesson to you. Choose your posts, words carefully.

----------

_youbeyouibei_ (07-10-2012)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

And I believe you should think before you post this way there will be no need for your post to be deleted.  :Good Job: 

Allowing members to delete their post is allowing room for abuse, anyone would be able to type whatever they want whenever they want including content that is against our TOS and make it disappear right before the staff can catch it a bit to convenient don't you think

Around here it's a bit like in real life you are ACCOUNTABLE for your action , I know it's harsh but what can you do life is not always fair.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

I know it's hard to post something and not get the answer YOU want to hear but like my mom used to tell me if you can't stand the heat, stay out of the kitchen.  :Good Job: 

BTW if you hear something you don't want to hear in this thread, just to let you know it won't be deleted either   :Wink: 

This was my opinion as a member.

----------

_C&H Exotic Morphs_ (07-10-2012),_Coleslaw007_ (07-09-2012),DooLittle (07-09-2012),dr del (07-09-2012),_dsirkle_ (07-30-2012),_heathers*bps_ (07-30-2012),_Kara_ (07-09-2012),rabernet (07-09-2012),_Rob_ (07-09-2012),_Slim_ (07-09-2012),_The Serpent Merchant_ (07-09-2012)

----------


## wilomn

Slang

Pissant is an epithet for an inconsequential, irrelevant, or worthless person, especially one who is irritating or contemptible out of proportion to his or her significance. A Virginia politician who also popularized the term once silenced a heckler by saying "I'm a big dog on a big hunt and I don't have time for a piss-ant on a melon stalk."[9]
The term piss-ant can also be used as an adjective, usually as a pejorative, to mean insignificant and annoying.

I have NO idea why this comes to mind...

----------

ballpythonluvr (07-30-2012),_Coleslaw007_ (07-09-2012),_Mft62485_ (07-09-2012),_Valentine Pirate_ (07-10-2012)

----------


## Anatopism

I'm going to select my following words very carefully, because I know they will stick around a while: 

Just because somebody feels like a boob after being dissatisfied with the results of a post, doesn't mean it should be deleted. Grow some thicker skin, get used to the internet, and realize that the responses you got weren't even inflammatory. Some threads DO get out of hand, and some are obnoxious. The thread you seem hung up on, was full of several comments from people that were either 1) concerned about their hobby or 2) concerned about your well being. It is still full of advice that can be learned by anybody else that might be interested in a similar topic.

----------

_heathers*bps_ (07-30-2012),_mues155_ (07-09-2012),Stewart_Reptiles (07-09-2012),_youbeyouibei_ (07-10-2012)

----------


## californiakingsnake

Well all I am going to say in response is Fleedle Deedle, and thank you for your opinions.

----------


## KMG

I think it is important that everyone know why he is posting this. He asked yesterday for us to tell him a good snake to train with before getting a venomous snake. Everybody responded respectfully that we thought it was a better idea to get a mentor to help guide him in to collecting hots, not just for his safety but for the safety of our rights  as collectors. 

He then posted that he wanted to get a retic since they weren't band and got large. At the time a few of us started to think he was just posting for a reaction from us. 

I now see that he is crying because we didn't endorse his death wish and we gave him a path that would require work and maturity. 

OP,
Go buy your cobra and poke him with your stick, we can't stop you. And though it is obvious you are not into taking the given advise please do as someone stated on your other post and leave a note stating you were told what to do but choose to be pig headed and blaze your own path. 

Grow up :Tears:

----------

californiakingsnake (07-09-2012),_heathers*bps_ (07-30-2012),_MarkieJ_ (07-10-2012),_youbeyouibei_ (07-10-2012)

----------


## californiakingsnake

> I think it is important that everyone know why he is posting this. He asked yesterday for us to tell him a good snake to train with before getting a venomous snake. Everybody responded respectfully that we thought it was a better idea to get a mentor to help guide him in to collecting hots, not just for his safety but for the safety of our rights  as collectors. 
> 
> *He then posted that he wanted to get a retic since they weren't band and got large. At the time a few of us started to think he was just posting for a reaction from us.* 
> 
> I now see that he is crying because we didn't endorse his death wish and we gave him a path that would require work and maturity. 
> 
> OP,
> Go buy your cobra and poke him with your stick, we can't stop you. And though it is obvious you are not into taking the given advise please do as someone stated on your other post and leave a note stating you were told what to do but choose to be pig headed and blaze your own path. 
> 
> Grow up


How the heck does that make you think I was trying to get reaction? I am telling the dead truth, I posted that BECAUSE I AM INTERESTED IN GETTING A RETICULATED PYTHON!!!!!!! I HAVE THE SPACE, TIME, FOOD, AND ALL THAT!!!!!!! So really I do give you respect for posting this because I would do the exact same thing, but that part was really uncalled for. Seriously man.

----------


## Fidget

I feel compelled to point out that starting multiple threads about deleting posts has only drawn more attention to the original thread that OP is so anxious to erase from history. Funny how that can happen.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_heathers*bps_ (07-30-2012),_Slim_ (07-09-2012),Stewart_Reptiles (07-09-2012),wolfy-hound (07-09-2012)

----------


## KMG

Go read the post from yesterday. Another member said something like I HOPE YOUR NOT DOING THIS FOR THE SHOCK VALUE. So I'm not the only one that thought maybe you were only posting things for the "shock value."

When you start endangering the rights and freedoms of a group of people over somethve things can easily get heated. However your post started off very nice it just didn't give you the answer you wanted. 

If you have what a adult retic would need that's great. But without being responsible about it they to will be banned one day. So far you have not proven you have that responsibility yet and therefor cause us to have concerns with it. 

Yesterday you showed us you were not willing to go the responsible route and instead take short cuts. You gained no respect as a reptile collector with your disregard for your safety and for the community. 

By the way just because you are interested in something doesn't mean you should have one. Example: I'm interested in having a rhino, but I'm sure my neighbors would be alittle concerned to know i had one in my backyard.

Now you make this post?

Where did I leave my internet eraser? :Crash:

----------


## Mft62485

> How the heck does that make you think I was trying to get reaction? I am telling the dead truth, I posted that BECAUSE I AM INTERESTED IN GETTING A RETICULATED PYTHON!!!!!!! I HAVE THE SPACE, TIME, FOOD, AND ALL THAT!!!!!!! So really I do give you respect for posting this because I would do the exact same thing, but that part was really uncalled for. Seriously man.


Have you ever worked with large constrictors?  I'm not saying you haven't, but I get bummed out everytime I read about somebody's large snake killing them.

----------


## californiakingsnake

Yes I have, mostly boas and I have been around some burms in my life. I know you are going to be like "oh a boa isnt a large snake" and I know its not a large snake compared to a retic, but its a good start.

----------


## KMG

Now you brought your original post to top. You should have let it die.

----------


## californiakingsnake

What exactly are you talking about? The guy asked me a question and I gave him an answer.

----------


## KMG

> What exactly are you talking about? The guy asked me a question and I gave him an answer.


Like I said you brought attention to it and brought your HOT post to the top of the threads. If you let it die and not respond it will fade away. 

And for someone that wants to go to college in that field I would expect you to jump at the chance to work with a mentor.

----------


## californiakingsnake

> Like I said you brought attention to it and brought your HOT post to the top of the threads. If you let it die and not respond it will fade away. 
> 
> And for someone that wants to go to college in that field* I would expect you to jump at the chance to work with a mentor*.


If only people near me like snakes like I do.. to them the only good snake is a dead snake.

----------


## wolfy-hound

To the original purpose of the thread...
No, I don't thinkt hat anyone should be allowed to delete their posts.

Why not? Some time back(not regarding you), there was a member that I saw in other places on the net posting argumentive nasty stuff, then once she got the "boot to the head" from people instead of them thinking she was cool for posting stupid garbage, she would delete the posts, and claim she never ever posted it. Even when people showed screen shots of what she posted, she tried to deny it. She's still a tool but she doesn't tend to post stupid stuff on the major sites... that happen to NOT allow deleting posts.

People post all kinds of garbage on the net. Then they want to just go back and delete it and think that THAT action will mean they didn't ever do it. Sorry, but you can't erase history. You did it. You posted all the stuff that you posted. Instead of wanting to have someone hide what you did... use it. Own up to what you said, how you acted, learn from it.

Apologizing for things you regret actually gain you way more respect than trying to erase it from view and deny it happened. Apologizing can show that you did learn, that you understand what people were trying to say, or just that you can see their point of view, even if you still don't think you were wrong in what you plan to do. Maybe it's apologizing for how you said something, if you think what you said wasn't bad, but it was taken the wrong way.

Insisting that a site alter the way they do things, just because you NOW regret spouting off before is childish. The fact that you can't delete your posts is in the stuff before you signed up. If you don't think you are in the wrong, why would you want the thread deleted? Do you think that other people's opinions should be allowed on here?

Just think it over. A lot of folks start out on the wrong foot... but they gain a lot by talking with folks on here. Looking for a shortcut to a controversial practice(even within the herp-keeping hobby, keeping hots is still cause for discussion), that's just asking for lots of opinions.  And being around a burm isn't the same as keeping a retic, but there's plenty of giant keepers on here that CAN advise you.. once you're showing you aren't just baiting people or not willing to listen to information.

- - - Updated - - -




> If only people near me like snakes like I do.. to them the only good snake is a dead snake.


The truth is, there's probably people nearer to you than you are aware. But they don't run about advertising that they keep hots. In general, the experienced people who keep hots properly keep them quietly and don't brag about it. Talking on sites like these is a good way to possibly gain knowledge about how to go about locating possible mentors.  Shortcutting and wanting to jump in without any training from a knowledgeable person is a bad bad bad impression to give though.

----------

californiakingsnake (07-09-2012),JLC (07-10-2012),_Mft62485_ (07-09-2012)

----------


## Slim

Anything you may want to delete in the future, should best be left unsaid...or, grow a sack and stand by what you _do_ say.  

Once you reach the age of 12 or so, there are to take backsies...

----------

DooLittle (07-09-2012),_heathers*bps_ (07-30-2012),Stewart_Reptiles (07-09-2012)

----------


## rabernet

I'll answer your question. No, you should not be able to delete your posts. One should man (or woman) up and own what they put out there. 



Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

----------

_heathers*bps_ (07-30-2012),_Kara_ (07-09-2012),_Slim_ (07-10-2012),Stewart_Reptiles (07-09-2012)

----------


## fedele

I honestly don't see why people being able to delete threads, such as for sale threads, shouldn't be allowed. It would definitely keep things tidy.

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> I honestly don't see why people being able to delete threads, such as for sale threads, shouldn't be allowed. It would definitely keep things tidy.


It will not happen either each ad counts toward one's annual limit, should someone be able to delete their ad they would than be able to post an unlimited number of ad.

Why not being able to post as many ad as someone want you may ask? Because advertising is not our main purpose/mission therefore there are limits, therefore we must be able to know whether or not a member has reached his limit which is why ads are not deleted.

As for keeping things tidy, no worry that's why the staff is here for.

----------

_Skittles1101_ (07-30-2012)

----------


## wolfy-hound

Since we can't post on ad threads anyway, I don't see how ad threads can make it "untidy" in the first place. The ad is placed, then it drops down as other threads are posted and "goes away" as it is older and no longer "new".

----------


## rabernet

> I honestly don't see why people being able to delete threads, such as for sale threads, shouldn't be allowed. It would definitely keep things tidy.


I don't find the site untidy to begin with. We've worked hard to make this site very organized. We have staff to maintain that order. 

Deborah has already explained the ad angle. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## The Serpent Merchant

look we've all said stupid things on the internet before... 

I try to reread every post before I submit them and then again before the 10 minute period is up. occasionally I am in a hurry or something and don't reread a post and it goes across badly. It's embarrassing and seeing that thread back at the top of the list can make you feel even worse. But the truth of the matter is that eventually it falls below the front page (or forum page) and is out of sight and eventually out of mind.

This site is very forgiving in most cases, and all is forgiven/forgotten with time. Posting well thought out and helpful posts or asking good questions and responding to answers appropriately will go along way. Everything in this hobby is based on reputation (if you ever intend on selling) 

All of this isn't to say that you can post whatever you want and everything will be fine... but that a few posts/threads that don't go over so well aren't the end of the world. People will move on if you do. It only becomes an issue if it is a reoccurring thing.

Deleting posts is the last thing we want to do. As I already said this hobby is completely based on reputation. Being able to delete posts just makes it harder to know who you can trust.

In addition this site has a fairly good search feature that allows people to see if their question has already been answered (wish people would use it more often sometimes lol) Individual threads don't just help the people posting on them, you always see guests/other registered members viewing but not posting. The entire point of this site is to share information and help create a community that is helpful and trustworthy. Deleting posts goes against that in every way.

Things like the for sale ads are confined in their own section of the site... It isn't like they are strung through out various forums. Once they run off the front page the only way to see them is to go to the for sale section of the site. This site is in no way cluttered up.

----------


## Anna.Sitarski

yeah I am agreeing that you should be careful of what you post... my only regret usually is I catch a spelling error or grammar or something silly after the fact

----------


## catzeye21138

It's been said, but no. Imagine you're on the winning side of the argument, and the losing side decides to delete their post. This makes you look like a weirdo who is talking to himself, and no one else knows what's going on.

----------


## Missy King

> I understand why you have created this post. The rules of this forum were made available to you before you posted your first thread. They are the same rules that apply to everyone that posts here. Why should they be changed because one person is disatisfied with the result?
> 
> However, your original thread and this one does bring to the foreground a larger problem. People should think very carefully before putting anything out on the internet. Be it this forum, or facebook , etc. You should think of it like firing a gun. Once you pull the trigger, it is no longer in your control, as is any collateral damage that results. And that doesn't relieve you of the responsibility or consequences. 
> 
> Whether you delete a post or not it is too late to stop the ripple effect. Let this be a lesson to you. Choose your posts, words carefully.


wow, like a gun? lol someone takes the internet WAY too seriously. Not that i'm agreeing with the OP but dang...there are way too many people out there to expect that we're all going to get along. Kind of makes it even harder when people take typing online so seriously.
"It's no longer in your control" "collaeral damage" "Think of it like firing a gun"

Wow. Seriously? They are words, that can be construed any way. IN any way, in any light. It's more like art...you bring your own history and interpretation to what you are reading. Generally it's not as serious as people take it, and really, who on earth other than your friends and family are worth your time to consider internet posts THAT important? Surely i'm not the only one who thinks that. For instance is even saying this going to freak out a bunch of people? If so, you guys seriously need a life.

----------


## Anatopism

> wow, like a gun? lol someone takes the internet WAY too seriously. Not that i'm agreeing with the OP but dang...there are way too many people out there to expect that we're all going to get along. Kind of makes it even harder when people take typing online so seriously.
> "It's no longer in your control" "collaeral damage" "Think of it like firing a gun"
> 
> Wow. Seriously? They are words, that can be construed any way. IN any way, in any light. It's more like art...you bring your own history and interpretation to what you are reading. Generally it's not as serious as people take it, and really, who on earth other than your friends and family are worth your time to consider internet posts THAT important? Surely i'm not the only one who thinks that. For instance is even saying this going to freak out a bunch of people? If so, you guys seriously need a life.

----------

_heathers*bps_ (07-30-2012),_Mft62485_ (07-30-2012),wolfy-hound (07-30-2012)

----------


## wilomn

> wow, like a gun? lol someone takes the internet WAY too seriously. Not that i'm agreeing with the OP but dang...there are way too many people out there to expect that we're all going to get along. Kind of makes it even harder when people take typing online so seriously.
> "It's no longer in your control" "collaeral damage" "Think of it like firing a gun"
> 
> Wow. Seriously? They are words, that can be construed any way. IN any way, in any light. It's more like art...you bring your own history and interpretation to what you are reading. Generally it's not as serious as people take it, and really, who on earth other than your friends and family are worth your time to consider internet posts THAT important? Surely i'm not the only one who thinks that. For instance is even saying this going to freak out a bunch of people? If so, you guys seriously need a life.


Actually, I disagree. Mostly. If you are unable to put in words the thoughts you'd like to share, then perhaps you should not be using the internet. For me, if my words are "construed any way" other than as I meant them to be construed, then I have failed. While an interpretation is largely up to the reader, giving that reader something to go on is the job of the writer. And, if that reader misconstrues what the writer has written, then it is, in my experience, often because the reader either doesn't have the experience to understand what was written, doesn't care enough to actually put effort into what the writer was trying to convey, has an ax to grind either with the writer personally, the topic in general, or is simply not intelligent enough to understand what was written.

YOU ASSume much. I seriously doubt that anyone reading this thread will "freak out" at what you have said. Unless, as I suspect, like you they are 17 and know all there is to know now and forever because ''it's always been that way."

Do you understand ballistics? Once that projectile leaves the muzzle, the shooter no longer has control of it. It therefore, behooves the shooter/writer to be as clear and concise as possible to prevent those whose limitations, such as yourself, from getting it wrong, misconstruing, or just flat out not understanding what was written.

Just because YOU don't think it matters does not mean that it matters not. I take words fairly serious as a rule. I know I am not alone in this. You seem to think that a writer bears little, if any, responsibility for they represent by what they write. Perhaps, for those too uneducated or willfully ignorant, this has some validity. However, for those who think, who put time into examining ideas which may be new, or old but seen from a new perspective, for those who CARE about what the words mean not only now, but in the future, it matters quite a bit. If you want to rant and rave and say stupid things or just make a sphincter of yourself, you are free to do so. You are also free to learn several lessons from that behavior, as the OP did.  You may want to give that some thought and see if it might not have a personal application for you as well.

You are what you eat, you are remembered by what you say, you are known by your history, which, as long as the internet is alive, will never go away. Think twice, post once. It saves you from the struggle to get the odour of your feet out of your mouth.

----------

_Anatopism_ (07-30-2012),_heathers*bps_ (07-30-2012),wolfy-hound (07-30-2012)

----------


## Navy

If you're in the situation where you feel like a post should be deleted. PM a staff member, I'm sure if they find it necessary they'll do it for you.

----------


## wilomn

> If you're in the situation where you feel like a post should be deleted. PM a staff member, I'm sure if they find it necessary they'll do it for you.


Have you even READ this thread? Perhaps you should read the TOS, or this thread since you've piped up here, before you stick your other foot in your mouth.

----------


## Navy

> Have you even READ this thread? Perhaps you should read the TOS, or this thread since you've piped up here, before you stick your other foot in your mouth.


I've read most of the thread, mostly where people say where saying you show think before you post, and I agree, but when I made a thread inquiring whether I was being ripped off or not, and I found out he wasn't, I wish I could have deleted the post, but because I couldn't, I just updated it.
Also, what ever happened to being kind and helpful, because you're being really rude.
There's a difference between constructive criticism and passive aggressiveness.

Also, I've read the ToS when I first joined, and I just went over it again. 
Please point out the part where it says
"You may not request for posts to be removed"

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

Lol pretty sure he was talking About the thread op wants deleted

----------


## devildog_dk

I've never seen a forum on any topic that allows users to delete their own posts.

Reason being is that if you think about it like a conversation in person, how would you erase something you said out loud to another person? You can't. 

You can always follow up what you said with reason and logic (just like you can follow up on your own posts) but you still have to be held accountable for it.

----------


## Navy

> I've never seen a forum on any topic that allows users to delete their own posts.
> 
> Reason being is that if you think about it like a conversation in person, how would you erase something you said out loud to another person? You can't. 
> 
> You can always follow up what you said with reason and logic (just like you can follow up on your own posts) but you still have to be held accountable for it.


I'm not disagreeing with you, but keep in mind, once you say something out loud, only the people who were around to hear it will know you said it. It's not permanently there.
I have never been on a forum that allows deletion of posts past like a minute, nor do I like the idea of it being there.
Too much of a gateway for abuse.

----------


## heathers*bps

Deleting posts? No way in hog heaven.

----------

_Navy_ (07-30-2012)

----------


## wolfy-hound

If you don't think that saying stupid things on the net should matter or be important, just wait until it comes back to bite you in the hiney when you want to do business with people, or you need help, or even just advice...

What you say shapes how people see you. If you walk around bad mouthing people, complaining about everything, cursing at the person making your coffee in Starbucks... then you need a job and go back to the coffeeshop to apply, guess who is not very likely to get hired? Yeah. It won't matter if you can make up a nice new application or if you can act nice and polite when you apply, the image you already gave as an immature jerk with your earlier actions will hold over and you will have a negative image.

Posting on the internet just means you have a MUCH larger audience when you act like a fool. Post like a jerk on one reptile forum, laugh about how everyone gets in a swivet over it and wander off. Then a year later you'll see a snake you just can't live without, or you'll have hatchlings to sell, or you'll have an issue you want some advice on.... and suddenly EVERYONE in the entire community remembers your idiot behavior before and you get bupkiss in the way of buyers, sellers, advice, etc.  If you decide to set up to sell quality snakes, people will remember you acted unprofessionally before and be less likely to deal with you.

I can't count the number of idiots that have posted a lot of completely stupid stuff, then when warned it would come back to haunt them replied that they were never going to be selling or buying or need advice... only to watch them pop back up less than a year later wanting something. Then they cry that people should "let it go" or "that was in the past" or "don't you have a life" and such, because no one wants anything to do with them.

----------

_Navy_ (07-30-2012),Poseidon (08-01-2012)

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

Absolutely no deleting posts--here's why (and it has nothing to do with teaching people a lesson):

If someone posts a question, and they get input from a dozen other people, answering their question, that's a good, valuable thread for newcomers to read.  If they go back and delete their post, saying that the thread is now closed because the question was answered...a lot of that goes to waste.  You may think people would not be this dumb, but I have seen it happen.

The same is true of unlimited editing.  I've seen people go back, delete their question, and replace it with a 'thank you, close the thread now' note.  So, preventing people from deleting their posts or editing them past a certain date is one way to control the stupid and keep things a good resource for everyone.  A bunch of answers out of context is annoying, and not useful.

Now, I do have one suggestion--I do think that ads should have unlimited editing options.  Editing doesn't 'bump' an ad, so it shouldn't count toward the number of ads a person is allowed to post, even if it changes completely.  Editing will allow sold animals to be removed from the ad (which, at present, isn't possible).

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Also, I've read the ToS when I first joined, and I just went over it again. 
> Please point out the part where it says
> "You may not request for posts to be removed"


Well I will clear any doubt if that helps yes you can make a request to have your post deleted but I can tell you the request will not be granted, members cannot delete their threads and the staff will not delete them either.

Again it all comes down to being ACCOUNTABLE, if someone wishes to have something they posted deleted it shouldn't have been posted in the first place.

People need to think twice before posting it's that simple if you don't than they need to own it.

- - - Updated - - -




> Now, I do have one suggestion--I do think that ads should have unlimited editing options.  Editing doesn't 'bump' an ad, so it shouldn't count toward the number of ads a person is allowed to post, even if it changes completely.  *Editing will allow sold animals to be removed from the ad* (which, at present, isn't possible).


Editing will allow abuse and will allow animals that were not previously listed to be listed in the edited version (that would be an entirely new ad), if you want to show that the animal as sold all you have to do is bump animal sold, people do it everyday.  :Good Job:

----------

_heathers*bps_ (07-30-2012),_Navy_ (07-30-2012),_Slim_ (07-30-2012)

----------


## Navy

> Well I will clear any doubt if that helps yes you can make a request to have your post deleted but I can tell you the request will not be granted, members cannot delete their threads and the staff will not delete them either.
> 
> Again it all comes down to being ACCOUNTABLE, if someone wishes to have something they posted deleted it shouldn't have been posted in the first place.
> 
> People need to think twice before posting it's that simple if you don't than they need to own it.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Editing will allow abuse and will allow animals that were not previously listed to be listed in the edited version (that would be an entirely new ad), if you want to show that the animal as sold all you have to do is bump animal sold, people do it everyday.


I never said mods would delete it, I'm just saying that if you truly want it deleted, PM a mod and they'll delete it *if* they find it necessary, which might be never.

 :Good Job:

----------


## wilomn

> I never said mods would delete it, I'm just saying that if you truly want it deleted, PM a mod and they'll delete it *if* they find it necessary, which might be never.


You know how some people just won't let something go? They keep on trying to explain until it's not only irritating, but makes them look childish? 

You're there.

----------


## Navy

> You know how some people just won't let something go? They keep on trying to explain until it's not only irritating, but makes them look childish? 
> 
> You're there.


Why are you so negative?  :Sad:

----------


## SRMD

just going to drop this, i think you should be able to Like and thank people, if you like something someone has said you can like, if you find the information useful you can Thank  :Smile:

----------


## DooLittle

> just going to drop this, i think you should be able to Like and thank people, if you like something someone has said you can like, if you find the information useful you can Thank



There is giving rep points, as well as thanks.


Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Navy_ (07-30-2012),Stewart_Reptiles (07-30-2012)

----------


## Navy

> There is giving rep points, as well as thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


I thought they were the same thing until now.
Thanks.  :Smile:

----------


## Slim

> Why are you so negative?


Kinda' new here, huh? LOL  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------

DooLittle (07-30-2012)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> I thought they were the same thing until now.
> Thanks.


They are different.

Thanks count as 1 Point each
Reputation can me more than 1 Point (Depends on the rep power of the person giving the reputation point), reputation can be favorable or negative which mean points can be added or removed from your overall reputation.

----------

DooLittle (07-30-2012),_Navy_ (07-30-2012),_Slim_ (07-30-2012)

----------


## Navy

> Kinda' new here, huh? LOL


I suppose so.
 :Confused:

----------


## Slim

> I suppose so.


It's sort of an inside joke, no worries  :Very Happy:

----------

_Navy_ (07-30-2012)

----------


## wilomn

> Why are you so negative?


Perspective. 

Blunt. To the point. Not interested in coddling. I am all of those and more to boot.

However, you have yet to see negative. For this you should rejoice. Or at least be thankful.

And one last thing. Just because something is called a PM, or Private Message, does NOT obligate the receiver of any such message to keep it private. Ask first if you wish to hold discourse in private. ASSuming is not a good habit to get into.

----------


## Navy

> Perspective. 
> 
> Blunt. To the point. Not interested in coddling. I am all of those and more to boot.
> 
> However, you have yet to see negative. For this you should rejoice. Or at least be thankful.
> 
> And one last thing. Just because something is called a PM, or Private Message, does NOT obligate the receiver of any such message to keep it private. Ask first if you wish to hold discourse in private. ASSuming is not a good habit to get into.


You can be blunt without being rude.
Also, since you don't want to keep this strictly to PM, I PMed to resolve this without everyone else having the displeasure of having to read it. 
However, you talk about me being childish, when you are essentially doing the exact same thing.

I thought this was a family site, because the way you talk to me, I'd definitely not want my child to be talked to by someone else. 

I've tried being polite and nice about it.

----------


## Slim

And awaaaaaaay we go...

----------


## wilomn

> And awaaaaaaay we go...


I'm....resisting....with all my might.....she's just a kid....she's just a kid....arrrrggghhhhh

----------


## Navy

> I'm....resisting....with all my might.....she's just a kid....she's just a kid....arrrrggghhhhh


I find it a pity that you point out how young I am, and yet I can obviously handle things much more professionally and maturely.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

This is exactly what the ignore list feature was made for and apparently, I can't do that.

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> This is exactly what the ignore list feature was made for and apparently, I can't do that.


YES you can and I would recommend it unless of course you want to keep going back and forth.

Go to user CP and on your left you will see Edit ignore list, enter the user name you wish to ignore and click okay.  :Good Job:

----------

_Navy_ (07-30-2012)

----------


## Navy

> YES you can and I would recommend it unless of course you want to keep going back and forth.
> 
> Go to user CP and on your left you will see Edit ignore list, enter the user name you wish to ignore and click okay.


I can't because he's a donator and has admin/moderator privileges. 
It's not that big of a deal, though.

----------


## wwmjkd

> I can't because he's a donator and has admin/moderator privileges. 
> It's not that big of a deal, though.


I'd double check that. although you might find your experience here poorer for it. you don't have to like wilomn, but he has a way with words. 

bp.net is family friendly, but keep in mind there are differences of opinion when it comes to rearing children. and I absolutely do not mean that to sound pejorative. off-the-cuff metaphors take a hit with lack of sleep.

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> I'd double check that. although you might find your experience here poorer for it. you don't have to like wilomn, but he has a way with words.


I actually double checked and she is right about not being able to ignore paid members, however he does not have Mod/Admins privileges I want to clear that up, we are looking into it.

----------

_Navy_ (07-30-2012)

----------


## Navy

> I'd double check that. although you might find your experience here poorer for it. you don't have to like wilomn, but he has a way with words.


I don't dislike wilomn at all, he can come off a bit.. grumpy.  :Razz: 




> I actually double checked and she is right about not being able to ignore paid members, however he does not have Mod/Admins privileges I want to clear that out, we are looking into it.


Thanks, Deborah!  :Smile:

----------


## wilomn

It's probably because I have my own forum in which I can act as a moderator. 

It is the ONLY place on this site I can do that and I do not have access to any other Mod stuff. Outside my own forum I'm just a plain ol member.

----------


## DooLittle

> And awaaaaaaay we go...


Yuppers....

Slim, where have you been?  Missed ya.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Missy King

> YOU ASSume much. I seriously doubt that anyone reading this thread will "freak out" at what you have said. Unless, as I suspect, like you they are 17 and know all there is to know now and forever because ''it's always been that way."
> 
> Do you understand ballistics? Once that projectile leaves the muzzle, the shooter no longer has control of it. It therefore, behooves the shooter/writer to be as clear and concise as possible to prevent those whose limitations, such as yourself, from getting it wrong, misconstruing, or just flat out not understanding what was written.
> 
> Just because YOU don't think it matters does not mean that it matters not. I take words fairly serious as a rule. I know I am not alone in this. You seem to think that a writer bears little, if any, responsibility for they represent by what they write.


Why do you keep doing caps every time you type the word ASSume? Can I assume YOU ASSume you are being clever?
For someone who thinks words are as important as a gun shot...

BTW do YOU understand ballistics? lol seriously...the person shooting a gun has complete control of where the bullet is going...it's going where you pointed the gun and fired. You can't control velocity. You kind of miss the point of a gun.
And, therefore, i can see where you would think words are just as important. It was ignorant YOU ASSuming you knew.

Btw i never said i thought the posts should be deleted, i just think it's extremely over dramatic to say words are a like a gun. I'm rubber and your glue, so now you have words stuck to you! And they were stuck fast. Like they hit you like a bullet. But because i aimed i couldn't control the bullet so i shot and it bounced all over and then hit you, because i don't understand ballistics.

----------


## wilomn

> Why do you keep doing caps every time you type the word ASSume? Can I assume YOU ASSume you are being clever?
> For someone who thinks words are as important as a gun shot...
> 
> BTW do YOU understand ballistics? lol seriously...the person shooting a gun has complete control of where the bullet is going...it's going where you pointed the gun and fired. You can't control velocity. You kind of miss the point of a gun.
> And, therefore, i can see where you would think words are just as important. It was ignorant YOU ASSuming you knew.
> 
> Btw i never said i thought the posts should be deleted, i just think it's extremely over dramatic to say words are a like a gun. I'm rubber and your glue, so now you have words stuck to you! And they were stuck fast. Like they hit you like a bullet. But because i aimed i couldn't control the bullet so i shot and it bounced all over and then hit you, because i don't understand ballistics.


I am a leaf on the wind...

Wind, temperature, caliber, humidity, elevation oh genius of the firearm, are, from what I understand, all variables that serious shooters take into consideration, much as a wordsmith with a sense of humor, something you seem to either lack entirely or simply don't  understand, does with how words, punctuation, grammar and spelling are utilized in center-punching the intended target. 

If it was as simple as point, shoot and plink goes the bullseye, there would be a LOT more sharp shooters, don't you think? Much as when one tries ineffectively to write a zinger, but fails to understand or possess the requisite skill to do so, makes a fool of herself. Or himself. 

I'm also pretty sure, though with the infability that comes with age combined with a large degree of apathy concerning the children currently posting here, that I was not the guy who brought up guns at all. 

I'm always willing to take credit for my actions, words, what have you, but if you're going to be stupid enough to make accusations that any fifth grader could research and refute, any attempt at serious dialogue on your part is worthless.

----------


## wolfy-hound

Hahaha... "complete control of the bullet"....

Thanks. I needed the laughter, although I now have bits of fig newton up my sinus.

----------


## KMG

Go easy on Missy. Being in Cali I'm sure its hard to know about things they are trying so hard to outlaw. I think it is the cousins of the guys making the snake bans that's making their gun bans.

Wilomn, I'm glad you explained the factors that can control a bullet once it leaves the gun. I was about to.

----------


## wilomn

> because i aimed i couldn't control the bullet so i shot and it bounced all over and then hit you, because i don't understand ballistics.


Indeed, you do not. Seems that ballistics is not alone on the list of things you don't understand. I would recommend learning to research or a LARGE investment in foot powder before your next attempt and word play. I've heard you can get athletes foot on your tongue if you're not careful. 

Let me know how that turns out.

----------


## Anatopism

> Why do you keep doing caps every time you type the word ASSume? Can I assume YOU ASSume you are being clever?
> For someone who thinks words are as important as a gun shot...
> 
> *BTW do YOU understand ballistics*? lol seriously...the person shooting a gun has complete control of where the bullet is going...it's going where you pointed the gun and fired. You can't control velocity. *You kind of miss the point of a gun.*And, therefore, i can see where you would think words are just as important. It was ignorant YOU ASSuming you knew.
> 
> Btw i never said i thought the posts should be deleted, i just think it's *extremely over dramatic* to say words are a like a gun. I'm rubber and your glue, so now you have words stuck to you! And they were stuck fast. Like they hit you like a bullet. But because i aimed i couldn't control the bullet so i shot and it bounced all over and then hit you, because i don't understand ballistics.


And you miss the point of language. 


I really think the whole point of the initial bullet/gun comment was that once it has left the gun, it is out of your hands. It is not about how guns work. It's about not being able to take back your actions. The advice to treat your words on a public forum as if it were the same as firing a gun, would be entirely accurate. What has been fired/spoken and then impacted/read/interpreted, does not simply disappear because you say it does.  Arguing ballistics is like arguing whether you used a particular word or punctuation. How you punctuated or in which direction you aimed the gun, has nothing to do with the definite and lasting consequences of a bullet hitting a target, or words hitting their audience. 

It isn't an argument about how SERIOUS words are, but that they can't be taken back once they're put here. Some words are like nerf guns, completely irrelevent and just there to fill space. Some are world altering. The point is you can't take them back once they've hit their target. 

You mention people taking things too seriously, or saying people are being extremely over dramatic for saying words are like a gun. Nobody else thought they were being unreasonable or outlandish.. you are apparently the one getting far too upset about a simple simile. If I say a Giraffe is so tall it's like it just goes on forever into the sky, are you going to call me crazy for making a comment regarding the enormous height of a giraffe? Of course this is a silly comment to make, but not as silly as it would be to get mad about it.

----------

